# Putin afraid to marry his Muslim girl friend Alina Kabaeva



## pkd

The elegant and striking Alina Kabaeva, a Russian politician and former sports woman has given birth to her first son with Vladimir Putin in Moscow.


27 years old Alina Kabaeva is not only an ex- cadenced gymnastics champion but also serving the country as the Member of Parliament from Putins political party in United Russia since 2007.

The name of new born baby boy is Dimitry. This boy is not announced publically because Kabaeva is a half Muslim girl from a Tatar father and Putin doesnt want to destroy his image in public of a pure Muslim country for having a half Muslim wife.

The rumors were circulating last year that 56 years old Putin has divorced his wife, Ludmila  to marry Alina but Putin didnt commented on the matter and his silence is still working after the birth of the first baby.

Alina was dating Putin since the time of her withdrawal from her sports career after making the history of gymnastic by winning 2 Olympic medals and 18 World Championship medals.

Alina Kabaeva


----------



## Awesome

Aah the Islamophobia of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Asim Aquil said:


> Aah the Islamophobia of people.



WTF, the girl is half Muslim according to the article. 

We don't have Half and one third Muslim, *either your are Muslim (with correct Aqeeda) or not Muslim *. Even if she is Muslim, she is not allowed to marry a non-Muslim or have sexual relationship with someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FreekiN

jupiter2007 said:


> WTF, the girl is half Muslim according to the article.
> 
> We don't have Half and one third Muslim, *either your are Muslim or not Muslim (with correct Aqeeda)*. Even if she is Muslim, she is not allowed to marry a non-Muslim.




Muslims can marry Christians and Jews.

Oh wait...shes a chick... :/ Poor Putin. lol.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Half muslim thats retarded theres no such thing as half muslim.
And only muslim men can marry non muslim women but only jews and christans as they are people of the holy book.


----------



## azfar

FreekiN said:


> Muslims can marry Christians and Jews.
> 
> Oh wait...shes a chick... :/ Poor Putin. lol.



A man can but not women, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## secularguy

Putin may have only "short term plan" with this kind of Dating. 
Offtopic:
I've Heard about Kitabiya(Where marrying a Christian or Jew By Converting to Islam is acceptable).But ,If a Pagan/Idolator converted to Islam ,Does His Conversion Valid ? :|


----------



## Developereo

Anybody can marry anybody, as long as they raise their children according to Islamic customs.

Tantrum throwing mullahs need not waste their time.


----------



## fsoul




----------



## PlanetWarrior

secularguy said:


> Putin may have only "short term plan" with this kind of Dating.
> Offtopic:
> I've Heard about Kitabiya(Where marrying a Christian or Jew By Converting to Islam is acceptable).But ,If a Pagan/Idolator converted to Islam ,Does His Conversion Valid ? :|



It would be bad news for the Pakistani Muslims if that conversion is invalid


----------



## azfar

Developereo said:


> Anybody can marry anybody, as long as they raise their children according to Islamic customs.



I highly doubt it, source?


----------



## Juice

It is Russia, anyone can marry anyone, and that's regardless of how they raise their kids. I would like to some some bearded weirdo go to Russia and tell Putin who he can marry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

azfar said:


> I highly doubt it, source?



I am not sure if the restrictions mentioned are in the Quran (farz) or are just custom/hadith (sunna).

In any case, we are now living in a multicultural, interconnected 21st century world, not 6th century Arabia and, with the growing number of interfaith marriages, the mullahs can either adapt to the times or throw irrelevant tantrums.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adios Amigo

Developereo said:


> *In any case, we are now living in a multicultural, interconnected 21st century world, not 6th century Arabia and, with the growing number of interfaith marriages, the mullahs can either adapt to the times or throw irrelevant tantrums*.



Developereo

If you are short of knowledge on any issue, specially religion then please avoid posting, its not necessary to throw in our ideas in each and every matter, even if they are junk.

Now what you said in the above para, is totally wrong and shows your know how of religion. The basic principles and laws of Islam will remain the same and wont change until the dooms day, accepting it or not is another matter. Yo need to clear your head on this issue, and its not for mullahs to tell you every thing or stand for every issue, Its equally yours, mine and ours responsibility both collectively or individually to know what is there in Islam, the true teachings of Quraan and Hadith, if we claim to be Muslims.

Accept all that is allowed and reject all that is prohibited. The laws of Islam as described by Holy Qurran and Hadith stands universal for us and are not age or time bound. 

I hope you can take the massage in this post. 





adios

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## garibnawaz

Any reliable link/source for the above news?

If it was true, it would have been all over.

GB


----------



## Developereo

adeos amigo said:


> Developereo
> 
> If you are short of knowledge on any issue, specially religion then please avoid posting, its not necessary to throw in our ideas in each and every matter, even if they are junk.
> 
> Now what you said in the above para, is totally wrong and shows your know how of religion. The basic principles and laws of Islam will remain the same and wont change until the dooms day, accepting it or not is another matter. Yo need to clear your head on this issue, and its not for mullahs to tell you every thing or stand for every issue, Its equally yours, mine and ours responsibility both collectively or individually to know what is there in Islam, the true teachings of Quraan and Hadith, if we claim to be Muslims.
> 
> Accept all that is allowed and reject all that is prohibited. The laws of Islam as described by Holy Qurran and Hadith stands universal for us and are not age or time bound.
> 
> I hope you can take the massage in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adios



You are right. I am not knowledgeable about Islam, which is why I asked whether this restriction is in the Quran or not.

The fact is that all religions adapt over time. For example, in some forms of Orthodox Judaism, you are Jewish only if your mother is Jewish. You cannot convert to Judaism and, equally importantly, you cannot convert out of Judaism. However, in Reform Judaism, people convert all the time.

There are similar differences of opinion within Christianity.

Within Islam, shias have halal restrictions against eating certain types of fish. Sunnis do not have these restrictions.

Bottom line, Islam is not a monolithic religion. Different groups follow different sets of hadiths, and some people (strict Quranists) follow none at all. As far as I know the only requirement to be a Muslim is to say and believe the kalma and obey the five pillars and the Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Asim Aquil said:


> Aah the Islamophobia of people.



Would you admit to a Russian girlfriend your own daughters age?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RobbieS

_Sometimes I am really amazed at how the same incident can be see from different perspectives. This incident is reported by the largely secular Times of India in a completely different manner. In fact its positively reports the fact that Kabaeva is half Muslim. They say it will help him win Muslim votes in a country where there are 30 million Muslims. And we had senior members in PDF accusing him of Islamophobia!
*
I do not care what Putin does, but we should try and read the news ourselves before judging people.*
_
*************


'Mistress' vanishes with child, Putin to blame? - Europe - World - The Times of India

*Mistress' vanishes with child, Putin to blame?*
IANS, 9 February 2010, 01:30am IST

|

NEW YORK: Alina Kabaeva, Russian prime minister Vladimir Putin's girlfriend and mother of his alleged love child born last year, has suddenly vanished.

A former gymnastics champion, Kabaeva has reportedly been Putin's secret girlfriend since 2006. She is more than 30 years younger than 57-year-old Putin. Born last year, Putin's alleged love child has been named Dimitry, according to reports.

But now Alina Kabaeva, the gorgeous, 5-foot-4, 26-year-old girlfriend-mistress of the Russian prime minister, has all but vanished, says the New York Post.

Quoting a friend of Putin's girlfriend, the Post says: "Her numbers have all been disconnected, and only five people are in touch with her &#8212; her ex-coach, her parents and two other gymnasts who serve in the Duma (the Russian parliament).

"This is modus operandi for Putin, who has always hated the press unless it is a photo-op of him shirtless, hunting tigers in Siberia."

After starting his secret relationship with the most decorated gymnast in Russia in 2006 after her retirement from the sport, Putin got her elected to the Russian parliament on his party's ticket more than two years ago. Half Muslim, Kabaeva was born in Tashkent &#8212; now the capital of Uzbekistan &#8212; in the then Soviet Union.

A Russian website has recently said that Putin was considering divorcing his wife Ludmila with whom he has two daughters. *"Considering Russia's Muslim population is about 30 million, it might not hurt him (Putin) politically to have a beautiful, half-Muslim wife," the website said.*

Putin has recently been the target of popular anger over price rise. Up to 10,000 people rallied in the Russian Baltic enclave of Kaliningrad this month demanding Putin's resignation over living costs and unemployment, a rare show of anger with the popular figure. Boris Nemtsov, a leader of opposition movement Solidarity, said people were protesting against a "25-30&#37;" rise in utility bills.


----------



## Adios Amigo

Developereo said:


> You are right. I am not knowledgeable about Islam, which is why I asked whether this restriction is in the Quran or not.




Yes there are restrictions but i am not going into that debate, the point is accepting those restrictions or rejecting them, is ones personal matter, depends how much one believe in his/her religion but those principles cannot be changed, they are there for eternity and that's we as Muslims believe that the Holy Prophet (P.B.U.H) was the last messenger of GOD Almighty and all the teachings delivered to him was in complete and final shape, and thus can no changes be made to them and therefore no evolution in this religion will take place till the end of this world. 



Developereo said:


> The fact is that all religions adapt over time.
> 
> Adaptation (in case of Islam) doesn't mean changing the basic principles, adaption means acquiring the modern and progressive ways of life in accordance with the teachings of Quraan and sunnah, and in this regard Islam is pretty much flexible.
> 
> 
> For example, in some forms of Orthodox Judaism, you are Jewish only if your mother is Jewish. You cannot convert to Judaism and, equally importantly, you cannot convert out of Judaism. However, in Reform Judaism, people convert all the time.
> 
> There are similar differences of opinion within Christianity.




We are not concerned with what Jews and Christan do. The basics of actual Judaism, actual Christianity and Islam are the same. The question arises, then why was the need of Islam if basics were the same??? The answer of this question is that, a lot of changes were made in both these religions, because of that they lost their true shape. Islam originates from the Holy Quraan, No matter which sect, ethnicity or nationality you belong, Quraan is same for all, down to each and every single word.No changes can be made to it, because Allah Almighty has taken the responsibility by itself, of its preservation, and that's why you wont find a single word changed in its text even after more then 1400 years and is learnt by heart (Hifiz) by millions around the globe, which is not the case with other religions.




Developereo said:


> Within Islam, shias have halal restrictions against eating certain types of fish. Sunnis do not have these restrictions.
> 
> Bottom line, Islam is not a monolithic religion. Different groups follow different sets of hadiths, and some people (strict Quranists) follow none at all.



you are right but keep in mind none of them can deviate from the the basic principles and laws laid by Quraan (where there is no difference among the sects, and is equally acceptable to all). 



Developereo said:


> As far as I know the only requirement to be a Muslim is to say and believe the kalma and obey the five pillars and the Quran.



Most of us follow the same phenomenon, including me, but that is the sole reason where SOME people and I re-quote the word *SOME* people ( as they call them Mullahs ) have found good enough opportunities to manipulate us. Because of our lack of knowledge regarding our religion they have acquired the the status of Thekaydar. There is another segment consisting of non Muslims and those Muslims, who are only Muslims for name sake, working against our religion, both from inside as well as outside, these Thekaydars provide them a very good opportunity to point fingers at Islam and malign and degrade it in the eyes of the world and even its followers. That is why an ordinary man who is less knowledgeable about his religion, is so confused, in fact, they have made him afraid of his faith. Its not their fault but ours.







adios

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peshwa

adeos amigo said:


> Developereo
> 
> If you are short of knowledge on any issue, specially religion then please avoid posting, its not necessary to throw in our ideas in each and every matter, even if they are junk.
> 
> Now what you said in the above para, is totally wrong and shows your know how of religion. The basic principles and laws of Islam will remain the same and wont change until the dooms day, accepting it or not is another matter. Yo need to clear your head on this issue, and its not for mullahs to tell you every thing or stand for every issue, Its equally yours, mine and ours responsibility both collectively or individually to know what is there in Islam, the true teachings of Quraan and Hadith, if we claim to be Muslims.
> 
> Accept all that is allowed and reject all that is prohibited. The laws of Islam as described by Holy Qurran and Hadith stands universal for us and are not age or time bound.
> 
> I hope you can take the massage in this post.
> 
> adios



No offence to you Amego....but I have to back Develepereo here....

I know its none of my business but I feel Religion should progress with time....

Take for example Hinduism....Unless and until we eliminate the caste system, practices like Sati...etc from the religion, the mentality of Hindus will always be archaic.....

Islam has a very scientific outlook wrt to a lot of things.....but like every religion, it was made to suit the needs to people of that time.....If not reformed it stunts the mental and psychological growth of an individual....

Obviously this is my opinion....feel free to ignore....

On a lighter note.....DAMN Alina Kabaeva!!!.....Howcome the politicians in my country dont look like that....I would be more inclined to vote....and trust me people would not be that violent.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

Peshwa said:


> No offence to you Amego....but I have to back Develepereo here....
> 
> I know its none of my business but I feel Religion should progress with time....
> 
> Take for example Hinduism....Unless and until we eliminate the caste system, practices like Sati...etc from the religion, the mentality of Hindus will always be archaic.....
> 
> Islam has a very scientific outlook wrt to a lot of things.....but like every religion, it was made to suit the needs to people of that time.....If not reformed it stunts the mental and psychological growth of an individual....
> 
> Obviously this is my opinion....feel free to ignore....




Peshwa, 

Since you are sane and respected member from the Indian side, I wont take your post as Troll or get offended with what you say, I have already answered the raised issue in my follow up post. But apart from that i wont like to get into debate with you on this issue, this is a very sensitive issue, and its even difficult to convey and convince a Muslim because of the nature of the issue, let alone debating to a non Muslim, it will be similar to a satiation where two Hindus are having there difference of opinion regarding there religion,and I jump in (being a musilm)and join one side. That I feel would be unnecessary and unethical. 

What you said would be considered as your personal views. 



Peshwa said:


> On a lighter note.....DAMN Alina Kabaeva!!!.....Howcome the politicians in my country dont look like that....I would be more inclined to vote....and trust me people would not be that violent.....



Man, I don't know that, but if there are any , do let me know, I would also give my blessings to that personalty, obviously cant do any more or other wise i would love to vote for her

BTW i like Lallu alot.








adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitesh28

Developereo said:


> I am not sure if the restrictions mentioned are in the Quran (farz) or are just custom/hadith (sunna).
> 
> In any case, we are now living in a multicultural, interconnected 21st century world, not 6th century Arabia and, with the growing number of interfaith marriages, the mullahs can either adapt to the times or throw irrelevant tantrums.



Dear Developereo,

i want to tell your opposers here that any religion wich adapts to the times will expand. Islamic rulers were so very successful in most parts of the worls because they were tolerant and adaptive of the local rules and customs.

look at yourself i mean the ppl of pakistan. are you following the islam exactly as the arabs. the answer is no. your islam has a definite touch of the subcontinent.


----------



## Awesome

Guys, guys, guys... Religion does not apply to this story.

Putin is having a hard time, because she has DNA of people who were Muslims, not that she believes in Islam 12 hours a day or something.

The good thing for him is that at least this has subsided the fact that he is too old for her


----------



## Peshwa

adeos amigo said:


> Peshwa,
> 
> Since you are sane and respected member from the Indian side, I wont take your post as Troll or get offended with what you say, I have already answered the raised issue in my follow up post. But apart from that i wont like to get into debate with you on this issue, this is a very sensitive issue, and its even difficult to convey and convince a Muslim because of the nature of the issue, *let alone debating to a non Muslim, it will be similar to a satiation where two Hindus are having there difference of opinion regarding there religion,and I jump in (being a musilm)and join one side. *That I feel would be unnecessary and unethical.
> 
> What you said would be considered as your personal views.



Adios.....just to clarify, I wasnt speaking about a particular religion but about the concept of religion as a whole......Hope I didnt give you the impression that I was trying to take a potshot at Islam....

I was only speaking from my own opinion of religion where I wouldnt follow something without questioning its basis just because it has been handed down to me.....thats all

You're very right....Religion is personal...and every individual has a right to follow it as per their own beliefs and values....and I respect your views

Ill end it here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

See I told you PUTIN thinks with efficiency and with planning ....

 He gets the job done ... 


Congrats Putin , you found a very beutiful girl  you my man ...


OLD??? What are you guys smoking ...Putin OLD ??? He can kick any 18 year old with his Judo skills....

See in our country people develop a big fat belly after 30 , rest of world ppl are running marathon races .. at 80

MEET 74 year old BODY BUILDER FROM JAPAN


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Putins probably scared that she might blow herself off in the middle of night ...


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I have a question , What would Sarcozy do if he had been in place of Putin ...?


----------



## pak-yes

Sarkozy would have probably accused her of being an Iranian Agent.lol


----------



## Vassnti

Time for George to admit he lost the cold war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shattered

who cares which relegion your from its persnol belife if they love eahc other they should get married >_>


----------



## Thomas

fsoul said:


>



He really robbed the cradle didn't he...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thomas

Developereo said:


> You are right. I am not knowledgeable about Islam, which is why I asked whether this restriction is in the Quran or not.
> 
> The fact is that all religions adapt over time. For example, in some forms of Orthodox Judaism, you are Jewish only if your mother is Jewish. You cannot convert to Judaism and, equally importantly, you cannot convert out of Judaism. However, in Reform Judaism, people convert all the time.
> 
> *There are similar differences of opinion within Christianity.*
> 
> Within Islam, shias have halal restrictions against eating certain types of fish. Sunnis do not have these restrictions.
> 
> Bottom line, Islam is not a monolithic religion. Different groups follow different sets of hadiths, and some people (strict Quranists) follow none at all. As far as I know the only requirement to be a Muslim is to say and believe the kalma and obey the five pillars and the Quran.



Not really to be a true Christian requires faith in who Jesus is/was. With that faith comes action meaning you live according to his teachings. If you do not then you are merely deluding yourself. One can call themselves a Christian but prove they are not by their actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beauty with a old beast.
<<Yes i can.


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

jupiter2007 said:


> WTF, the girl is half Muslim according to the article.
> 
> We don't have Half and one third Muslim, *either your are Muslim (with correct Aqeeda) or not Muslim *. Even if she is Muslim, she is not allowed to marry a non-Muslim or have sexual relationship with someone.



NOw , does that implies only for the girls or the guys as wel... a muslim women cannot marry a non muslim guy but a muslim guy can marry a non muslim woman... 
the world is getting smaller and globalised. you just cannot imply centuries old ideas in todays world (pls dont think i am disrespecting the great relegion of Islam). that just doesnt gel up properly.

also , just for the sake of honest discussion , why dont muslim men also cover themselves up , with burqa , just like muslim women? 
believe it or not , women also `check men out` , just like the men `check them out`, men are also made of same flesh as women?
for example what will U call shah rukh`s children? if they r Proud of getting a hindu mum and a muslim dad , who are you to say that that they are NOT muslim????
mate speak for Yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Lucky Putin , I wish them good luck and happy life. She will always keep him young


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

Alina Kabaeva likes Marat Safin and Dinara Safina

are mix of Tatar and White Russian


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Peshwa said:


> No offence to you Amego....but I have to back Develepereo here....
> 
> I know its none of my business but I feel Religion should progress with time....
> 
> Take for example Hinduism....Unless and until we eliminate the caste system, practices like Sati...etc from the religion, the mentality of Hindus will always be archaic.....
> 
> Islam has a very scientific outlook wrt to a lot of things.....but like every religion, it was made to suit the needs to people of that time.....If not reformed it stunts the mental and psychological growth of an individual....
> 
> Obviously this is my opinion....feel free to ignore....
> 
> On a lighter note.....DAMN Alina Kabaeva!!!.....Howcome the politicians in my country dont look like that....I would be more inclined to vote....and trust me people would not be that violent.....



Now does this include Hinduism as well?! It also should change with the times, do away with awkward superstitious beliefs, casteism, discrimination against women, ignorance of outside world, and closed-mindedness, as well as 'exclusivity' which frowns upon mingling with non-hindus?!


----------



## jupiter2007

adeos amigo said:


> Developereo
> 
> If you are short of knowledge on any issue, specially religion then please avoid posting, its not necessary to throw in our ideas in each and every matter, even if they are junk.
> 
> Now what you said in the above para, is totally wrong and shows your know how of religion. The basic principles and laws of Islam will remain the same and wont change until the dooms day, accepting it or not is another matter. Yo need to clear your head on this issue, and its not for mullahs to tell you every thing or stand for every issue, Its equally yours, mine and ours responsibility both collectively or individually to know what is there in Islam, the true teachings of Quraan and Hadith, if we claim to be Muslims.
> 
> *Accept all that is allowed and reject all that is prohibited. The laws of Islam as described by Holy Qurran and Hadith stands universal for us and are not age or time bound. *
> 
> I hope you can take the massage in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adios



THANK YOU!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What is a tartar ???? 

Which country are tartar from ???


----------



## Kansu

This is an old news


----------



## Kansu

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What is a tartar ????
> 
> Which country are tartar from ???




i saw it after my post so i reply now. there is notthing as tartar. it should be ''TATAR'' or ''TATARIAN''. They are originally turkish.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tartar are a mix of mongols and turks.


----------

